# Fet Natural Cycle - Timing



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I am about to have my first natural FET. I had my last scan on Saturday where my dr said I had good lining and a 16mm follie and that he expected me to surge on Sunday or Monday and if not, I'd come in for a trigger. 

On Monday I phoned and spoke to a nurse to say that I hadn't surged yet but instead of calling me in for a trigger, she told me to test again yesterday. This I did and the line was almost as dark as the reference line but not quite. The nurse told me to test again in the afternoon which I did, and it had gone back to a very light line and was again this morning and today the nurse said that she would speak to the embryologist and call me with the date of my FET which would probably be Friday or Saturday as they would count yesterday as the surge because of the darkest line in the morning.

My questions are these:

1. Would it have been a surge and why didn't it last longer yesterday than a few hours?

2. I am now on Day 17 and if I have FET on Friday or Saturday that's a. 3 - 4 days after the supposed surge and I thought it was meant to happen 2 - 3 days and b. would make me on Day 19 or 20 which to me seems far too late to have my body in the right state for receiving an emby.

What is your opinion of the timescales? 

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2003)

Serafina,
I'm not an embryologist or anything, but on my last natural cycle fet, I got the positive LH surge on a Friday morning and had the ET on the Sunday after that.
Hope that helps in some way?
Hopefully Peter can advise you more comprehensively,
Hawkeye.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Serafena said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am about to have my first natural FET. I had my last scan on Saturday where my dr said I had good lining and a 16mm follie and that he expected me to surge on Sunday or Monday and if not, I'd come in for a trigger.
> 
> ...


----------

